# Rude... maybe?



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

So I was in petco with my kids and Lily. The kids wanted to look at the ferrets. While we were at the ferret cage, a lady comes up and yells rudely for me to keep my dog away from hers because hers was a service dog. I didnt even know the lady was anywhere near me at the time, Lily was setting infront of me looking at the ferrets with the kids not even looking in her direction. I told her my dog wasnt even interested in her dog. Her "service dog" was an older golden mix and it was jumping all around trying to get to anyone or any other dog near it, nearly pulling her over in the process. So she give me a go to **** look and walks away dragging her dog with her. 
After this she walks up to a lady with a pit bull and the pit bull and her dog are jumping all over each other and I hear her asking about the dog and how old it is, etc. 
My question is what was I doing wrong? I dont understand. I have never had a service dog but the ones I have been around werent distracted by other dogs or people. This wasnt a puppy in training this dog was an older dog. Was it because I had a GSD, and maybe she had a dislike for GSDs? I dont understand it and I am puzzled by it. I would love to hear what anyone has to say about this or any experianced service dog owners.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Not a service dog owner, but from your post it sounds like you hadn't done anything wrong. I'd brush it off and forget that lady. Maybe she was just having a bad day and needed to yell at someone which ended up being you. I agree, most service dogs (all?) I've seen are calm and ignore distractions. Not your problem


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Doesn't sound like from your description you did anything wrong, just chalk it up to someone being an idiot, nothing to be too concerned over, strange people are.....well just strange.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nigel said:


> ... just chalk it up to someone being an idiot, nothing to be too concerned over, strange people are.....well just strange.


... and there are ALOT of them out there!!! :crazy:


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes you guys are right I will just brush it off and move on. It just left me totally puzzled.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd say she was just being an  I get that also well actually they never say anything but walk in a totally opposite direction. If you were near her and her dog why say anything especially if your dog had zero interest in hers. I would like to think that a well trained service dog would act in a well trained manner and not be so easily distracted but I'm not knowledgeable when it comes to that so you got me there. I noticed when I had my pits people would come up to them more often then they do with my gs which is weird :crazy: perhaps she had a bad encounter with a gs who knows and I wouldn't worry to much about it. If people don't like my dog or don't want her to interact with there's Oh well


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am a service dog owner and Fiona is suppose to ignore other dogs. However, I have seen other service dogs distracted by Fiona. We were in wal-mart and Fiona and I are leaving. Suddenly I hear barking, but not from Fiona. A real service dog pulling a lady in a wheelchair was barking at Fiona. Fiona ignored it and we quickly left so the other service dog could work. But jumping on people or dogs is a no-no for service dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

That is really weird. Was the dog wearing a vest? I wonder if it even really was a service dog. The standards for passing the service dog standards are so high i just can't imagine her dog would pass. Ranger was better behaved than that and he was 8 months old when he was dropped from the program. I think she was just a little nutty.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Rangers-mom said:


> That is really weird. Was the dog wearing a vest? I wonder if it even really was a service dog. The standards for passing the service dog standards are so high i just can't imagine her dog would pass. Ranger was better behaved than that and he was 8 months old when he was dropped from the program. I think she was just a little nutty.


I was wondering if it was really a service dog also, there was no vest, no harness, nothing to say it was a service dog. she had it on a plan collar and leash. I didnt even know she was there until she yelled at me, she was behind me and Lily was just setting there watching the ferrets. 
Only when she raised her voice behind me did Lily notice her, I kinda jumped when she yelled because I was caught off guard. When I turned around she was yanking on the dogs collar and the dog was twisting and jumping trying to get out of her hold. Lily did come around in front of me at that time, but she wasnt looking at the dog she was looking at the lady and I heard a low growl from her but still she made no move to get at the lady or the dog. As the lady walked off I turned back around and Lily came back infront of me and layed down on my yr olds feet who was standing next to me.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like she's a big fat liar who dislikes german shepherds and thought lying about her dog being a service dog would get you to keep your dog away from hers.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No you were not rude or wrong. In fact, you were a lot nicer about the whole thing than many people would be. I would have told her to back her untrained, ill-mannered, fake service dog off since your trained dog was lying there minding her own business.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

lily's master said:


> Yes you guys are right I will just brush it off and move on. It just left me totally puzzled.


 
Next time just tell someone like that either "*Stuff it*", or just "*watch your dog - mine has killed 12 dogs since last week who came too close to him/her*!"


Heh! Heh!



NAA! - Just ignore her!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

codmaster said:


> Next time just tell someone like that either "*Stuff it*", or just "*watch your dog - mine has killed 12 dogs since last week who came too close to him/her*!"
> 
> 
> Heh! Heh!
> ...



or when she says her dog is a service dog, look all happy and say "WOW, so is MINE!! Who trained your dog?? where did you certify? What does your dog do?? HOw wonderful!" Bet she runs the other way.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Next time just tell someone like that either "*Stuff it*", or just "*watch your dog - mine has killed 12 dogs since last week who came too close to him/her*!"
> 
> 
> Oh there was a few choice things that came to mind I wanted to say to her, but I just held back.
> I really think I was dealing with a nut case.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> or when she says her dog is a service dog, look all happy and say "WOW, so is MINE!! Who trained your dog?? where did you certify? What does your dog do?? HOw wonderful!" Bet she runs the other way.


Ahahahaha! I'm gonna use that one!

I was going to say, I see too many people with so-called "service" dogs that are just untrained, ill-mannered pets... including a former client of mine. Everyone claims their dogs are "service dogs" so they can take them into shops and restaurants, or have them in their rentals, or whatever. It makes me mad because they ruin it for disabled people with REAL service animals.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

After reading the title and your post, I'd say YES.
She was very rude


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I doubt that the dog was a service dog, but

HAVING A SERVICE DOG DOES NOT GIVE ANYONE THE RIGHT TO BE RUDE. 

Just because people have legitimate service dogs does not mean they are immune to being rude to people. They may feel even more protective of their dogs because of how much they need them, and especially if their dog has been attacked in the past. However, keeping a safe distance in a place where dogs are expected to be, like pet co, I would think would be on them, and if they do need to say anything, they should use the same courtesy that they would want to be treated with.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

There are some great posts on here that made me laugh. 

I hate to say this. I really do, at the risk of coming across judgmental. I'm really not, at least I aspire not to be. But.....I can not COUNT the number of "service dogs" I've seen in the last few years, that come into my work, that I really doubt are. Most are not wearing any kind of identification, but that isn't even it, because some of the craziest ones are ones wearing vests but being held by their owners and they're 9 lb Lhasa apso's! (Not sure if the spelling is right on that one). The dogs are crazy, but the owners are even crazier. There are a few dogs that truly are service dogs that come into the nursery. Two are Golden Retrievers, the other is a Labrador. The Goldens are seeing eye dogs, and the Labrador is a physical assistance dog for someone with MD. The difference in these dogs vs the other ones is obvious and huge. 

I like dunRingill's response.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

People can buy or make up their own vests, so that really doesn't indicate anything. The special harness for seeing eye dog, really should be accompanied by someone who can't drive. The thing is though, that there are a lot of conditions that aren't so obvious that dogs are being used for. If the dog is pulling someone in a wheel chair or leading a blind person, it is obvious, and the dog has to have some physical characteritic -- size. It is not so obvious for siezure dogs, diabeties dogs, heart-alert dogs -- I knew someone with one of these that wouldn't leave a child at her kids' school alone. She told the teacher that she should mention it to the parent, and that little boy was checked out and had a serious heart condition. 

And then you get to emotional support dogs. I personally think that some mental and emotional conditions are every bit as debilitating as a physical condition. Somewhere a line needs to be drawn. If a psycologist or psychiatrist writes a perscription for a dog who is suffering from a condition that the dog can relieve in part, then I think that should be enough. 

I think a lot of people get confused, thinking therapy dogs can go anywhere and are synonomous with service dogs which they are not. Then again, myself and anyone I have ever met that trained, tested and owned a therapy dog is not confused on this point. 

There are a LOT of people who want accommodations that they are not entitled to. It is too bad that this is so. My personal feeling is that I would never try to pass my dog off as a service dog because I really do not want to be in any position where I would need a service dog. If someone is passing their dog off as a service dog, we could just chop both their legs off at the knees and then let them take their dog anywhere to help pick up stuff for them or pull their wheel chair. But alas, I will just have to trust the God of Lightning and Thunderbolts to take care of that for me.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It is a felony to pass off a dog as a service dog if it is not. However, there is no certification required by law, so most people are not challenged. I however will challenge someone with a so-called service dog if it is being unruly. It annoys me when people abuse it. It makes it harder for people like me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is it a felony everywhere in the states? 

No certification for the dog is required, but the person has to have a precription for the service dog, isn't that correct. Kind of like getting a prescription for the handy-capped sign for your vehicle?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, under the ADA. Technically, the ADA does not require a prescription either. Lucky for me, in Ca, if someone accuses my dog of being fake and they are wrong it is a misdemeanor.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ah, the plot thickens. now Lily is in front of you letting
out a low growl.



lily's master said:


> I was wondering if it was really a service dog also, there was no vest, no harness, nothing to say it was a service dog. she had it on a plan collar and leash. I didnt even know she was there until she yelled at me, she was behind me and Lily was just setting there watching the ferrets.
> Only when she raised her voice behind me did Lily notice her, I kinda jumped when she yelled because I was caught off guard. When I turned around she was yanking on the dogs collar and the dog was twisting and jumping trying to get out of her hold.
> 
> >>>>> Lily did come around in front of me at that time, but she wasnt looking at the dog she was looking at the lady and I heard a low growl from her but still she made no move to get at the lady or the dog. <<<<
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you don't need a prescription. And the dog does not need certification. Then, how would you ever be prosecuted for passing a dog off as a service dog, especially if emotional support dogs are included as service dogs?

Let's see, Babsy is my diabeties dog, does this mean I should carry around my metforman even if don't take it? Or is this for people who have dangerously low blood sugar and need glucose? 

Heidi can be my PTSD dog. 

Jenna can be my Asthma dog -- yeah not sure quite what she is supposed to do about it, but...

Hepzibah can be my SAD dog -- that's Seasonal Affective Disorder. And if you see her bouncing around in the snow, she really can help with that. 

So all I have to do is say Voila and I have four service dogs at home? Oh yeah, they might have to prove what they can do. So now I will have to train a few tricks.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

I use to work in retail and was told by management that if a dog came into the store and I wasnt sure it was a service dog, I had to ask to see there papers. I dont know if thats how it works or not, but I never had to ask anyone. 
Seems I do remember a co-worker asking a lady once and there was a huge argument over it.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A friend of mine just got her son's dog certified as some type of servicedog, she told me yesterday. He is just recovering from some type of cancer (had bone marrow transplant and all). She said the dr. wrote a note for him. His dog is a 9yo pit bull (great friendly dog!).

Nuff said! The dog can now go anywhere and landlords cannot refuse him an apt. on the basis of the dog!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> ah, the plot thickens. now Lily is in front of you letting
> out *a low growl*.


 
That does really seem to change things just a bit!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Cheyanna said:


> It is a felony to pass off a dog as a service dog if it is no
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't know anywhere that it is a felony - in most places it's a misdemeanor


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

lily's master said:


> I use to work in retail and was told by management that if a dog came into the store and I wasnt sure it was a service dog, I had to ask to see there papers. I dont know if thats how it works or not, but I never had to ask anyone.
> Seems I do remember a co-worker asking a lady once and there was a huge argument over it.


no, what they told you is actually illegal. You can ask them how the dog helps them and if the dog is being disruptive or badly behaved you can ask them to leave (even if it is a true service dog).

There are no "papers" for having a service dog.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

codmaster said:


> That does really seem to change things just a bit!


That was a shock, I have never heard that sound come from her before. It was a very low growl, soft barely audible but it was there. Shes never been in any formal training, but she is a well behaved girl. I actually do have an appointment with a trainer today, I will be interested to see what he has to say about it. I only got her as a companion animal for my children and I, I dont really like the fact that she done that yesterday. Shes a very quiet dog, hardly ever barks or makes any sound so yes it was a shock for her to do that, I actually took a double take because at first I couldnt really believe she was the one making that sound. 

When I told my DH about it he said it was probably because of the ladys body language and the fact that Lily could tell it startled me when she came up yelling. It was her way of saying dont come any closer to my pack. 
I dont really know what to think about it because I am a first time dog owner and have never had this happen with Lily before.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lily's master said:


> .
> 
> When I told my DH about it he said it was probably because of the ladys body language and the fact that Lily could tell it startled me when she came up yelling. It was her way of saying dont come any closer to my pack.
> I dont really know what to think about it because I am a first time dog owner and have never had this happen with Lily before.


That would be my guess. The woman was confrontational, the dog was out of control and you were startled. She gave a warning growl AFTER the woman started yelling. Not before. And she didn't proceed to lunging and attacking. She stopped when you handled it. This is a German Shepherd you own.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

lily's master said:


> *I didnt even know she was there until she yelled at me, she was behind me and Lily was just setting there watching the ferrets.
> 
> Only when she raised her voice behind me did Lily notice her, I kinda jumped when she yelled because I was caught off guard. When I turned around she was yanking on the dogs collar and the dog was twisting and jumping trying to get out of her hold.
> 
> Lily did come around in front of me at that time, but she wasnt looking at the dog she was looking at the lady and I heard a low growl from her but still she made no move to get at the lady or the dog. *As the lady walked off I turned back around and Lily came back infront of me and layed down on my yr olds feet who was standing next to me.





codmaster said:


> That does really seem to change things just a bit!


The low growl came well after the verbal tongue lashing from the "service dogs" owner. The OP was startled and lily sounds like she was interested in the ferrets, not the other dog. Not sure how the low growl changes the initial confrontation.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry you had to experience this in front of your children. You did nothing wrong. We had rude comments at our local pet store yesterday also.

Then later I saw a young woman with a "service dog" walking it around the grocery store. Maybe it was in training, but it looked terrified, not relaxed at all, sometimes having it's tail between it's legs. I wish the ADA would change and start requiring some sort of certification.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

didn't read all three pages, just want to say that just because someone has a service dog doesn't mean they are not a cranky distasteful person.


----------

